# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  النسيان وضعف الذاكرة

## mostafa samer

ارجو  من سيادتكم معرفة سبب النسيا ن وعلاجة احسن الموضوع دة تاعبنى قوى

----------


## د.عادل

> ارجو  من سيادتكم معرفة سبب النسيا ن وعلاجة احسن الموضوع دة تاعبنى قوى


للنسيان عدت اسباب منها النفسي ومنها العضوي.
فلابد من معرفة السبب لوصف العلاج الصحيح ، فقد يكون الامر لا يحتاج لادوية قدر ما يحتاج لتمارين تقوية الذاكرة وتنشيطها.
اطلاع على موضوع النسيان بقاعة الصحة او بالضـغط هـنا

للجميع تحياتي.

----------

